# Steelheads are new to me..



## 056 kid (Oct 25, 2009)

I just got a license at Bi-mart and I am planning a trip to Troy(recommended by the guy at bi-mart) and am really kind of in the dark as far as what to take with me.
I currently own a Scott STS 9' 4.1 OZ 8 weight 3 piece fly rod. 
with several reels that have line that needs replacing. Will the rod be sufficient for steelhead? What kind of line should I be looking at getting?


Then i have several spinning set ups from a small slow eagle claw rod with 5 lb test on a spinning reel to a stout salt water rod with something like 30 lb test on a larger spinning reel.

For this trip, I was planning on running a spinning setup using some blue foxes or some comparable spinner baits or maybe some spoons.


I really dont know what I am getting into, just that the getting is GOOD right now.

Any advice will help cause I know nothing.

Even some good spots to go toss a line for someone who lives in La Grande.


----------



## Wood Scrounge (Oct 25, 2009)

That rod is perfect for steelies I have a Sage RPLX with the same specs that I use for steelhead In the great lakes. I am assuming your going to be going after them in a trib of the Great Lakes? I use a double taper or steelhead taper floating line, currently Hi Vis stuff from Cortland, it's OK to good, I will try something else someday though. Use a 9-10' leader with a tippet diameter of .011 to get those steelhead flies to turn nice for you. You may lose a lot so carry extra or carry spools: 40, 30, 25, 20, 15, 12, 10, 8, 6 to tie your own. 
Tight Lines!


----------



## Wood Scrounge (Oct 25, 2009)

Sorry only saw the Va not the OR on your information the first time, have only been after steelhead once in PNW and we used giant streamers.


----------



## Spotted Owl (Oct 25, 2009)

Don't know about that side of the mountains. 

On the coast and a bit inland I can tell ya what I use. I generally use a spinning set up. 12# main line with a 6 or 8 pound leader. If it's a gear only show, I will use smaller spinners, plain seems to work the best for me. Nothing fancy. I will also use small corkies and yarn under a bait loop, that yarn will hang in their teeth sometimes just enough for you to set the hook on a soft or in current biter. If I can run bait I will use a chunk of egg about the size of a dime also with yarn for the same reasons. Under bobbers I will thread on a smallish piece of a pink worm with just enough hanging under the hook for the current to wiggle. I will also float a jig from time to time. Jigs are fast becoming on of my favorite way. If you have time look up this guy, he still hand ties the jigs he sells and they are by far the best that I have ever used. We hammer the SRC this year on these jigs they may not be the cheapest but they seem to be the best. 

http://pnwws.com/cgi-bin/firstbitejigs/store/store.pl

In very clear water I will switch to a baitcaster and 8# with either 4 or 6 pound leader. Bouncing is the best in these conditions. Just enough weight to keep it down and short leaders so it doesn't come up much. A super small corkie and a bit of yarn that is in the eggs. No eggs just the yarn in with them for the sent. In clear water use as small as possible so you don't spook them.

I am for the most part a bank maggot. So my rods are long 8 to 9 feet. I like long rods to help absorb the shock of the hook set and the fish fighting. The rod will absorb the shocks so your line doesn't have to as much. A soft tip tappering into a med to med hvy but section. A soft rod is a must with light line.

Watch the seams and the cut banks. Also if they are rising look what they are after. If you get a keeper pull the gut to see what they are feeding on. Many time it will be periwinkles. Find what ever it is and if you can get some and put them on a hook and float it with a little weight as possible.

Use pencil lead the is hollow. Fold a bit of line thru your swivel and then both ends into the lead then pinch that down. It will sink faster, and if it hangs up you will be able to pull the lead free much easier than any other way I have seen or tried.

Above all read the regs. What is good here may not be good there. Like here the pink worm is considered bait in some water. Be clear of what is allowed and what is not for where you will be fishing.

Hope this will help, check out the jigs



Owl


----------



## 056 kid (Oct 26, 2009)

thanks guys!


----------



## 056 kid (Oct 30, 2009)

Well I just got back from bi-mart again.

I have aquired a new set up for the big trout, here it is;


Would have liked to pick up more tackle, but i am on a tight budget with the new 660, Plus I have so much in storage that its kinda pointless to go and buy when you allready have...


All the blue foxes are new, they where picked by an old fellow at bi-mart that is an avid eastern oregon angler, he said that he went out a week ago and caught 18 in a few hours on the pictured spinners so I am hopeful.


----------



## 056 kid (Nov 6, 2009)

Havent landed any steelhead yet, but I have reeled in 9 small fish from the Grande Ronde here in La Grand in two trips.
there is only about 200 yds of river that is acessable in town
8 redband trout & 1 allmost two very dingy looking Whitefish.

I gave my new call phone a nice bath as well, amazingly after listening to google, it works like new!!


The steel count is gonna change come saturday. . .


----------



## Spotted Owl (Nov 7, 2009)

Them whitefish are good for eating. Don't let anyone tell you different. Clean/gut them like a trout then smoke'em. Some of the best you can have. The flesh is firm and flaky. Just be sure not to eat the skin when the time comes, that will throw your taster off to the rest of the meat.

If you have smoker when you get a metal head cook it up and then toss it in the smoker for about an hour if you have time. It will be the best you ever had. That's what we do with ours.

Oh and photos for sure. Have you ever caught a steelie? If not then hang on it's fantastic action. Tuggin, runnin, more times than not you will see a touch of tail walking too. 

Good times, and tight lines.



Owl


----------



## 056 kid (Jan 16, 2010)

no steel today, but a nice bull trout i think he is/..


----------



## Spotted Owl (Jan 31, 2010)

That is a nice bull. Those are usually hard tuggers. On thing though. I don't know about that particular stretch of water, but most in Oregon the Dolly, Bull, Char(all the same) are protected and illegal to keep or even remove from the water. You may check into that for the specific water that you fish. We used to get into those all the time on the Metolious with light fly gear. 

Keep it up though you will never forget your first tail walker. Steelheadin is like cutting once you get into it you will never get out of it.

More photos as you get them.



Owl


----------



## 056 kid (Feb 14, 2010)

The latest, caught on a pink maribou jig & a bobber.

I got two but screwed up while trying to save the second pic, here is my first steelhead..





the one pictured was a good bit smaller than my second. I was gonna eat the second one but my pops didnt want any fish in the car. i wasent to pleased about that. . .

how long can these fish stay out of water? Will holding them up like that hurt them?


----------



## Spotted Owl (Feb 14, 2010)

Very nice.

They can be out long enough to take a quick photo or two. Yup hanging them by the gills like that can be detrimental. If you feel close when you do that or hold them up by the tail you can feel their spine pop as it separates. We usually make sure the bank is very wet and set them on their sides to take photos or keep the hook in and float them on their sides to the shallows for pictures. Make sure your hands are wet before touching them. If not you will remove the slime and that can open them up to parasites and other infection.

Very nice indeed. Great color too.



Owl


----------



## 056 kid (Feb 27, 2010)

Got two steelhead today & a sucker. i have a pic of the first, the second i dont. I was gonna keep him but he got away. What an acrobat that fish was, he jumped more than 8 times in the two minutes that I had him. I got him in some 2 inch water where i was standing & he started swimming/walking up stream, I pulled on my lime to retrieve him but he some how unhooked himself. O well. i caught them both on a black & orange jig that I found early in the day..


----------



## Spotted Owl (Feb 28, 2010)

Well done.


Owl


----------



## BigE (Feb 28, 2010)

Dang, all this talk about fishing - I still don't have my license yet for the year!

I live out on the Wilson River Highway, and I've heard there's very good steelhead fishing there, but I've never been, and don't have the first clue. Think I'll look up Mark Anderson from that website posted above and see if he has any tips. He's only 20-30 minutes from where I live.

Going Chinook fishing on the 20th of March on the Columbia, and taking a guided fly fishing trip on the McKenzie on the 16th of April. I've played around trying to fly fish, but have never caught anything on my fly rod, so this should be fun.

I only started fishing a few years ago, starting out with a $2 rod and reel at a garage sale, and fishing from stocked ponds. Those stocked trout just roll over when you hook 'em, not really any fun. Bass fishing, though, those are a lot of fun! Going on a 5 day rafting / fishing trip on the John Day in June. Can't wait!


----------



## Buckshot00 (Feb 28, 2010)

Nice catch 056kid.


----------



## 056 kid (Feb 28, 2010)

BigE said:


> Dang, all this talk about fishing - I still don't have my license yet for the year!
> 
> I live out on the Wilson River Highway, and I've heard there's very good steelhead fishing there, but I've never been, and don't have the first clue. Think I'll look up Mark Anderson from that website posted above and see if he has any tips. He's only 20-30 minutes from where I live.
> 
> ...



Get out there!


----------



## 056 kid (Mar 4, 2010)

Got out for about 4 hours today, got three fish, all nice. Been having real good luck with the little egg sucking leach with some Mikes Glo Scent in Salmon & Steelhead flavor. I kept one to eat, got him in the oven now. I just chopped the head & tail off, lemon, salt pepper butter, some olive oil for the foil & wrap it all up in a foil pocket. Baking at 350 but I have no idesa how long its gonna take, guessing around 30 or 40 minutes. I think the fish as i am cooking it weighs around 4 lbs.. Here aer some pics..




















Dinner!


----------



## Buckshot00 (Mar 4, 2010)

Nice catch.


----------

